#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Nieuwe scans gefilmd door nieuwe digicam

## LJ Chris

Niet zoo interessant maar wel leuk om even de nieuwe digicam te testen, hier het resultaat.
http://users.pandora.be/deejayworld/...0/100_0076.MOV
Natuurlijk gaan jullie nog veel filmpjes mogen verwachten van ons :-)

----------


## DjFlo

Mooie scans zeg!
ook mooi filmpje!
Maare wat voor scans zijn t?

Op naar het volgende filmpje :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## ronny

the winner scans van jb-systems.

eigenlijk een tussenstapje naar volgend jaar toe wanneer we waarschijnlijk futurelights of robes gaan kopen.

ze zijn nog niet meegeweest op klus, maar ze bevallen heel goed. we hebben altijd tiger scans (ook van jb-systems) gehad. deze geeft meer licht, het wit is witter en ze zijn een pak stiller.

en ja die digicam is ook een leuk nieuwtje. dus er zullen nog wel filmkes van klusjes op het forum verschijnen[^].

----------


## id events

zitten in de de the winner roterende gobo's het enege wat ik van de scenner te weeten kom is is dit wat heer onder staat je en de prijs naar tuurlijk heb jij nog iets over deze scenner ik wil het graag w weten 



Lamp Philips ELC 250W/24V 5H (inclusief) 
Gewicht 8,5 kg 
Afmetingen 50x20x14 cm 
Duurzame scanner met onbeperkte mogelijkheden 
Stuurbaar via DMX (5 kanalen) of met optionele black-out controller CA-5 
Werkt ook autonoom op muziek, master/slave 
15 gobo's + shutter op gobowiel 
Aparte kleurenwiel met 11 dicroïde kleuren + wit 
Beveiliging tegen oververhitting + ventilatorkoeling 
Strobo-effect, ingebouwde programma's 
Lamp: ELC 24V / 250W 
Gewicht: 11.5 kg 
Afmeting: 50 x 20 x 14 cm

----------


## LJ Chris

De scan heeft geen rotogobo's, maar op het gobo en kleurwiel zit telkens een chase met instelbare snelheid, dus je kan er wel leuke effecten mee doen.
Nu in winterpromotie: 250 [:0]

greetz
chris

----------


## id events

ik kan hem al krijgen voor  220.00 incl BTW en incl lamp 
maar alvas bedankt ik wil hem zelf ook kopen 

groetjes 

sjoerd LJ id events onderdeel van highdisc events

----------


## Max

lijkt me wel  leuk ding
maar kost hier 339 euro !!

----------


## driesmees

Nu heb ik eigenlijk een vraagje over je beegingen.
De pan is zo mooi gespiegeld, hoe doe je dat? ik weet dat eje gewoon dipswitch tien aan kunt zetten, maar bij mmijk lukt het nog steeds niet, moeten de DMX kanalen dezelfde zijn, of andere
(bij mij zijn ze 1 en 17, bij jou?)
of is alles zelf geprogd(zelf die spiegeling gemaakt)



Groetjes,
Dries

----------


## LJ Chris

Alles is zelf geprogd.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## id events

ja dat klopt ik koop hem bij een die bij een groothandel werkt in licht & geluid maar ik heb hem ook gezien voor 307.00

http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=12481

----------


## AJB

Beste Dries, afhankelijk van je lichtcomputer, kun je in het patch menu een pan reverse instellen, op een pearl heet dit bijv. een pan inverse (patch utilities menu). Ook kun je met een goedkopere controller zorgen dat je waardes omgekeerd worden uitgestuurd. Op bepaalde merken scans/heads (o.a. Clay Paky) is het mogelijk om naast de adressering bepaalde functies omgekeerd uit te sturen (in te stellen met apart dipswitch block)...

----------


## DBLighting

[quote]_Geplaatst door id events_

zitten in de de the winner roterende gobo's?

neen helaas niet de opvolger van de winner heeft deze wel: namelijk "the leader" 
maar hij verschilt ook in lamp (the leader werkt met msd 250)

en de prijs hangt rond 705
(daar hebde bijna ne vectra voor zun)

grtzzz

----------


## driesmees

bij newline weten ze ook niet wat ze willen [} :Smile: ]





> citaat:
> Lamp Philips ELC 250W/24V 5H (inclusief) 
> *Gewicht 8,5 kg* 
> Afmetingen 50x20x14 cm 
> Duurzame scanner met onbeperkte mogelijkheden 
> Stuurbaar via DMX (5 kanalen) of met optionele black-out controller CA-5 
> Werkt ook autonoom op muziek, master/slave 
> 15 gobo's + shutter op gobowiel 
> Aparte kleurenwiel met 11 dicroïde kleuren + wit 
> ...



in elke folder of site zie ik een ander gewicht staan, wat is nu het eigenlijke gewicht? ik dacht iets van een 12 kg?

----------


## timescape

Nee driesmees , je snapt het niet : er staat duidelijk de *lamp* en dan het *gewicht*, dus de lamp weegt 8,5 kilo en de rest van de scan 3 kilo !  :Wink: 

Groeten

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Nee driesmees , je snapt het niet : er staat duidelijk de *lamp* en dan het *gewicht*, dus de lamp weegt 8,5 kilo en de rest van de scan 3 kilo ! 
> 
> Groeten



Hmm wat voor lampen zijn dat wel niet, met ingebouwde 24v 250w trafo ofzo  :Big Grin: .

Nee het zal gewoon een typ foutje zijn.

Groeten Joost

----------


## timescape

Hahaha.....joh !

----------


## driesmees

hehe, kheb hier juist zo'n lampje in m'n handen,
100 gr max!!! :Big Grin: 
Ze gaan wel heel snel kapot, mijn lapje was al na 2,5 uur draaien kapopt(verdeeld over 10 dagen)
Hopelijk niets te maken met m'n scan, maar gewoon een fout lapje of zo :S

----------


## LJ Chris

Draaien doe je best met vinyl en niet met ELCtjes  :Wink: 

Lampjes volgen redelijk goed hun verwachtingen op papier, maar ze zijn natuurlijk heel gevoelig voor vettige vingers, schokken etc..
Hangt er ook af wat merk je neem, ik blijf bij de Philips Longlife!

groetjes
chris

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BSL_
> 
> 
> Hangt er ook af wat merk je neem, ik blijf bij de Philips Longlife!



ik ook [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] ik heb vorig jaar een the winner gekocht, en dit jaar wer eentje, ik merk wel dat er een verschil in kleurfilters inzit, is dit normaal? 

Hier is mijn filmpje:
http://members.lycos.nl/netics/the_winners.m2v
Her is wel een raar formaat, maar mijn windows media player(9) kanhet afspelen, ik heb het moeten doen om de grootte wat te beperken, sorry hiervoor.


Dries

----------


## MSSS

je linkje doet het helaas niet  :Frown:

----------


## Dave

Er staat een underscore ipv. een punt. Dan doet ie het wel.
Groot filmpje trouwens, maar het zijn mooie scans voor het geld.

----------


## MSSS

hartelijk dank voor de info. zijn idd mooie scans voor het geld.

----------


## - -Niels- -

En wat mag dat dan zijn, een underscore?

----------


## LJ Tom

de link is al aangepast zie ik  :Smile: 
een underscore is dit : _
bij de extentie stonder er dit _naam_ext_ ipv _naam.ext_
vandaar dat die link in het begin niet werkte  :Wink:

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Hoi,

Heb inderdaad dat kleurenverschil ook opgemerkt bij die winner 2's.
Vooral bij groen valt het enorm fel op, ik dacht eerst dat het een aparte kleur was :Smile:  maar bleek dus dezelfde kleur te moeten zijn. Er zitten wel een paar mooie gobo's in, deze zijn gelukkig wel hetzelfde.

Grtzzz...

Wouter

----------

